

Four Archetypes Startups Need To Succeed - dweekly
http://blog.dweek.ly/four-startup-archetypes-hacker-hustler-designer-operator/

======
kkt262
This is an excellent post. I'd like to add "the mentor" - someone who's had
real world experience making successful businesses. I've found this role to be
pivotal in making my latest startup successful. This person can be part of the
founding team, an investor, on the board, or just a friend willing to give
free advice.

